# viper remote starter 4205v on mazda tribute 2005 does not start



## moonermoon (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi everybody!
i installed the viper 4205 on a mazda tribute 2005 , but i have a problem , when i connect all the wires that suppose are the right, the remote starter does not start, when i press the button only click and flashing 5 times.
can you help me out to tell me which wires you connected, i have a Toyota tribute 2005 automatic, i do not if i need set up the remote starter as automatic transmission.

This is my installation

H1/1 LIGHT GREEN/
BLACK FACTORY ALARM DISARM connected without relay 
H1/2 GREEN/WHITE FACTORY REARM connected without relay 
H1/3 YELLOW (+) IGNITION OUT (TO ALARM) no connected
H1/4 WHITE/BLUE (-) ACTIVATION INPUT no connected 
H1/5 ORANGE (-) GROUND WHEN LOCKED* no connected 
H1/6 BROWN (-) HORN OUTPUT connected 
H1/7 RED/WHITE (-) TRUNK RELEASE OUTPUT* no connected
H1/8 BLACK GROUND connected
H1/9 WHITE (+/-) LIGHT FLASH connected with relay 


4-pin satellite harness wiring daigram
1 BLUE STATUS OUTPUT connected directly to keysense wire on car
2 ORANGE (-) ACCESSORY OUTPUT no connected 
3 PURPLE (-) STARTER OUTPUT no connected
4 PINK (-) STARTER OUTPUT no connected


Heavy gauge relay wiring diagram
1 PINK (+) (30 AMP) OUTPUT TO IGNITION CIRCUIT connected
2 PURPLE (+) (30 AMP) OUTPUT TO STARTER CIRCUIT connected
3 ORANGE (+) (30 AMP) OUTPUT TO ACCESSORY CIRCUIT connected
4 RED (+) (30A) HIGH CURRENT 12 INPUT connected 
5 PINK/WHITE (+) PROGRAMMABLE OUTPUT FOR ACCESSORY OR IGNITION no connected
6 RED (+) (30A) HIGH CURRENT 12V INPUT connected

Door lock harness, 3-pin connector
1 BLUE (-) UNLOCK OUTPUT connected
2 EMPTY NOT USED
3 GREEN (-) LOCK OUTPUT connected


Remote start harness (H2) wiring diagram
H2/1 BLACK/WHITE (-) NEUTRAL SAFETY SWITCH INPUT no connected
H2/2 VIOLET/WHITE TACHOMETER INPUT WIRE no connected 
H2/3 BROWN (+) BRAKE SWITCH SHUTDOWN WIRE connected
H2/4 GRAY (-) HOOD PINSWITCH SHUTDOWN WIRE connected
H2/5 BLUE/WHITE (-) 200mA 2ND STATUS/REAR DEFOGGER OUTPUT connected directly to bypass wire (-)while running


I am using a key-override-all fortin bypass and is connected according to the instructions.

Thank You i will appreciate your help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ground down your neutral safety wire, the black/white on the H2 harness


----------



## moonermoon (Dec 30, 2014)

lcurle said:


> ground down your neutral safety wire, the black/white on the H2 harness


 
what about the keysense how I need to wire that,
because on the wiring listing say that I need to use a relay to insolate that wire. 

Thank You !


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

There is no key sense on Mazda.


----------



## moonermoon (Dec 30, 2014)

lcurle said:


> There is no key sense on Mazda.


i will connected like that without keysense wire.
thank you


----------



## moonermoon (Dec 30, 2014)

lcurle said:


> There is no key sense on Mazda.


the remote starter works 

now when i connect the tach wire does not work so i disconnected the wire and setup like disable the tach wire. and works again.

question what is the exactlty funtion of the tach wire could be disable ?

Thank You


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The tach wire can be used for cranking in some instances. Whereas the remote starter will crank until it receives a signal on the tach wire which would indicate the engine has started. Most new vehicles have this covered through the Data wires. If the tach wire is hooked up incorrectly it would prematurely shut down the remote starting attempts.


----------

